
Show HN: A .NET library for building type-safe parsers - victorNicollet
https://github.com/Lokad/Parsing
======
victorNicollet
Hi ! I'm one of the authors.

The idea behind this library grew from our pains with Irony (a grammar
description DSL embedded in C#) when converting from its weakly typed AST
representation to our own strongly typed AST.

Like tool-generated parsers, the parsers written with this library cannot
encounter type errors at runtime. Unlike tool-generated parsers, there is no
preliminary build step required to turn the grammar description into C# code.
Instead, the library extracts the grammar description through reflection.

If you have any questions, ask away :-)

